# Il garage sotterraneo è sotto casa o sotto la casa?



## Lituano

Cari amici, sarei molto grato se mi spiegaste quale frase è corretta: "Il garage sotterraneo è sotto casa" o  "Il garage sotterraneo è sotto LA casa". Grazie.


----------



## longplay

Cosa vuoi dire di preciso ? Stai nella casa di cui parli o di una casa diversa?

1- Il garage è nel sotteraneo di casa (è la tua casa o la casa in cui ti trovi)

2- Il garage è nel sottorraneo della casa (potrebbe essere riferito a un' altra casa).


----------



## Lituano

Volevo dire che il mio garage sotterraneo è sotto (la) casa dove abito. Quindi è più corretto dire "sotto casa..." o "sotto la casa..."?


----------



## longplay

Scusa, ma se è 'sotterraneo" si trova necessariamente "sotto la casa". Ti ripropongo il no. 1 di prima. Ciao.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

in aggiunta a quanto ben sottolineato da LP, credo sia sufficiente dire:

_A casa ho il garage sotterraneo
A casa la macchina la metto giù in garage_ (questa è colloquiale però).

*Buona domenica e Buone Feste ragazzi!*


----------



## VogaVenessian

Lituano said:


> Volevo dire che il mio garage sotterraneo è sotto (la) casa dove abito. Quindi è più corretto dire "sotto casa..." o "sotto la casa..."?


"Sotto casa" ha il senso di un avverbio di luogo, come qui/ là, come fosse scritto "sotto-casa".
Se invece - per esempio - stai disegnando la planimetria dell'edificio in cui abiti, allora disegnerai il garage "sotto la casa" in cui abiti.


----------



## ¡Ari!

Concordo con LP e spiritoso, scrivere anche sotterraneo è ripetitivo. Comunque sia, non ci va l'articolo davanti a casa, quindi dovresti dire "sotto casa".


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, ragazzi! Siete  molto gentili!  Siccome sono lituano, e poi,  le lingue che parlo  (il russo e il polacco) non prevedono articoli capire l`uso  degli articoli italiani a volte è abbastanza difficile... Grazie ancora e buone feste!!!


----------



## hteamm

Concordo con quanto già detto e aggiungo che, almeno dalle mie parti, "sotto casa" è sinonimo dell'espressione "dietro l'angolo", quando si vuole dire che un edificio si trova molto vicino a dove uno abita.

es.

_Marco deve prendere il treno per andare a scuola, invece io ho la fortuna di averla *sotto casa *(= "dietro l'angolo", "a due passi da casa").


_Spero possa essere d'aiuto.

Buone feste a tutti!
Marta


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

hteamm ha ragione.

Io, che il garage non ce l'ho e che ho sempre parcheggiato la macchina sulla strada, sotto le finestre (quando mi andava bene!), avrei ogni diritto di dire, a chi mi chiedesse dove ho il garage: "Sotto casa", ma non potrei mai dire "Sotto la casa".
Lo stesso, come fa notare hteamm, se avessi il garage — questa volta di mattoni, serranda, ecc. — a una distanza camminabile da casa.

GS e Buon Natale


----------



## hteamm

Comunque è strano perché, ripensandoci, non saprei come dire che sotto la mia casa (suona veramente terribile! ) ci potrebbero essere, per esempio, dei reperti archeologici, volendo sottolineare la posizione, nient'altro che la loro ubicazione, non curandomi, ovvero, del fatto che la casa sia mia o di chissà chi. Perché "_*al di sotto di* casa mia_" mi sembra pesante, mentre invece al vecchio "*sotto casa mia*", a pensarci bene, potrebbe essere attribuito da un lettore/interlocutore lo stesso significato figurato che assume in:

_Dobbiamo passare a prendere Luca, ci aspetta *sotto casa* *sua*.
_
Credo che non ci sia nulla di sbagliato in una frase così che, seppur abbastanza colloquiale, non saprei come formulare diversamente, evitando che risulti pesante e troppo formale. Se la casa in questione fosse un condominio, a maggior ragione, la troverei azzeccata. Se fosse invece una villetta con giardino, ad esempio, preferirei usare "davanti" (ma _davanti *a* casa sua _o _davanti casa sua? ..._quest'altro dubbio mi sorge perché qui al nord tendiamo ad omettere la preposizione in frasi come questa!).

Perciò, la mia domanda è, la nostra lingua stupenda ci offre una formula semplice e attuale per indicare l'incriminata area di terreno che si trova al di sotto dell'edificio in cui vivo evitando ridicole perifrasi? 

Grazie in anticipo a tutti,
vi rinnovo i miei auguri!
Marta


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Marta e Buon Natale.

Io direi che, alla fine, se uno mi chiede dove tengo la macchina, sia ragionevole rispondere "Nel garage sotto la casa". La possibile ambiguità relativa a chi possiede la casa, ecc. viene annullata dalla "enciclopedia" (e dalla "conoscenza del mondo"): tutti — o quasi, purtroppo — abitano da qualche parte, che noi per convenzione chiamiamo "casa". L'enunciatore che pronuncia "... sotto la casa", senza ulteriori specificazioni, non può che riferirsi a quella in cui abita.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Lituano said:


> Volevo dire che il mio garage sotterraneo è sotto (la) casa dove abito. Quindi è più corretto dire "sotto casa..." o "sotto la casa..."?



Se ci concetriamo strettamente alla sostanza della domanda (l'uso dell'articolo), allora penso che la frase "Il mio garage sotterraneo è sotto la casa dove abito" sia grammaticalmente corretta. Anzi, in questo caso direi che l'articolo ci vuole. In teoria, il mio garage sotterraneo si potrebbe trovare anche sotto il giardino e non appunto sotto la casa, oppure sotto la casa del mio cugino e non sotto quella mia, ecc ... Insomma, voglio dire che la frase con articolo non mi pare sbagliata in assoluto e sono d'accordo anche con VogaVenessian (post #6). 

(Visto che non sono madrelingua, correggetemi tranquillamente ...)


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Francis! Ben trovato! Lo sai, mi interessa solo la parola "casa"...  Anch`io penso che un garage sotterraneo debba essere sotto LA casa (sotto il giardino ecc. ecc.) e non sotto casa(!)... 

P.S. A proposito, il garage sotterraneo può essere anche sotto casa(!) però "mi interessa" proprio quello che è sotto LA casa e non sotto casa.  E sul serio mi interessa l`uso delle preposizioni con la parola "casa".


----------



## papafava

ciao lituano!
ti do la mia spiegazione: "sotto casa" è usato nel senso di "in strada vicino a casa mia", per cui si dice "l'edicola sotto casa", "il bar sotto casa", "ho parcheggiato sotto casa" e "ti aspetto sotto casa". se dici "sotto LA casa" parli di qualcosa che si trova materialmente sotto l'edificio in cui abiti, allo stesso modo in cui diresti "le prigioni si trovano sotto LA torre del castello", "il caveau si trova sotto LA banca", "la dispensa si trova sotto IL ristorante". quindi nel tuo caso secondo me dovresti dire "il garage è sotto LA casa" (e se è sotto la casa non c'è bisogno di aggiungere che è sotterraneo).


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Papafava! Ho capito. Grazie.


----------

